# low AC control light



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi There!

My altima GXE 98 has the AC control light very low... (dimmer it's switched to max) this it's because:


1) fuse of the ac controls it's getting old?
2) the bulbs in the ac controls it's diyin?


just a note:
the shift and the instrument light have a full shinny bright

what do you think?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Moderator double post please delete


----------

